# geniculata bite



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Just been bitten by my A geniculata (well a couple of hours ago). Luckily it is just a young one with a body about 5cm. I scooped it up to move it and there was no hair flicking, no defensive posturing, it just bent down and sunk its fangs into the third finger of my right hand. It hung on for a while and I could feel it pushing down with its fangs which made me feel that it was not a dry bite. Jolly painful but I had a friend`s young son with me so I couldn`t say much. And then the blood. It spurted out of my finger onto the table, chair and over a couplr of bra-plast boxes.
Quite a bit of swelling and the end of my finger is still rock hard. The most amazing thing to me is that the puncture marks are 11mm apart, I thought they would be much closer. Anyway any further symptoms and I will let you know.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you been to the hospital? Might want to get it checked out, just in case.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope you gave it a good wash with an antibacterial soap, although the profuse bleeding would hopefully clean the wound, infection is a possibility from their dirty fangs.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

As garlicpickle has said give it a thorough clean to prevent an infection developing, keep a close eye on the area around the bite and keep us posted : victory:


----------



## Hawks1980 (Jan 23, 2012)

If you've not had your tetanus jab within the last 10 years you might want to go and get one.


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks folks I have done all of those things except the hospital, had a wash and have a current tetanus. Iv`e been to ASDA and got some beer and feel better now. The finger is not as swollen just a throbbing pain which is probably from the mechanical damage. Hopefully lesson learned........ I somehow doubt it.
Cheers Steve


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

stevemet said:


> Thanks folks I have done all of those things except the hospital, had a wash and have a current tetanus.* Iv`e been to ASDA and got some beer* and feel better now. The finger is not as swollen just a throbbing pain which is probably from the mechanical damage. Hopefully lesson learned........ I somehow doubt it.
> Cheers Steve


:no1: :lol2:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

My geniculata is nearing 6" and she's the one I really do not want to be tagged by, I've seen her snap crickets in half with her fangs! 

I'd imagine with their fangs that the actual bite would cause more pain than the venom?


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

boxofsorrows said:


> My geniculata is nearing 6" and she's the one I really do not want to be tagged by, I've seen her snap crickets in half with her fangs!
> 
> I'd imagine with their fangs that the actual bite would cause more pain than the venom?


Ive never been tagged by a T so I can't comment on the venom however I imagine the mechanical damage itself would be enough to cause significant amounts of pain..


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

My wife laughs because I'm more nervous of the geniculata than I am of the pokie or obt!! :-D


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeh but beer helps blunt the pain and makes one deaf to the " I told you not to get any more spiders....I knew what would happen " from the less than sympathetic wife. Now wondering if it may be good for a sick note. Every cloud and all that.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

My _P rufilata_ shed yesterday and it's about 6 inches in length and I couldn't believe how big the fangs were! They were huge for the size of the spider!


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

Get that sicknote in mate : victory: and just egnore the missus im allready getting "thats it you've got 3 now" as if im even listening :lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Pictures..??


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Pictures..??


seconded!


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Pictures..??





geckodelta said:


> seconded!


Third-ed

Mrs SpiderSnake got tagged by her straight horned baboon when it was a sling (we were told its a panama blond). She got bitten on the hand & her arm from halfway between the elbow & shoulder to the hand went numb for 3 - 4 hours. He's now a good 3-4" LS & wouldnt want to get tagged by him now......


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Got up this morning and finger ok apart from bit of swelling lower down the finger. There is definately some tightening round my ring, thought last night I might have to cut my ring off. But I`m at work so nothing the matter realy. Not much for a photo soelling round the ring not that pronounced, or did you want a picture of the spider?
Thanks for all your concern Steve


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh :censor: just read my last post and it reads terribly. Mistermister is going to have a field day with this one....hope he is on holiday.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It was a picture of the bite wound we were mostly interested in. Pictures of any other body parts are always welcome (provided they don't need to go in 18+ of course) :whistling2:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

so enough about your dirty habits - hows the finger?! :whistling2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

stevemet said:


> Got up this morning. There is definately some tightening round my ring, Steve


Yep, quote of the week! :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Yep, quote of the week! :no1::no1::no1:


i dont get the joke :blush:


----------



## danneh82 (Dec 30, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Yep, quote of the week! :no1::no1::no1:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Glad im not the only one with a filthy mind!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

S******...


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes I asked for that didn`t I. :bash:
The actual puncture marks have almost gone and it feels as though I have a bramble thorn stuck in my finger, which I often have after feeding all the stick insects and grasshoppers.


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

stevemet said:


> There is definately some tightening round my ring,


 Glad i not the only one to find it funny, my ring must look like a winking starfish when sorting out some of my baboons


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

stevemet said:


> Just been bitten by my A geniculata (well a couple of hours ago). Luckily it is just a young one with a body about 5cm. I scooped it up to move it and there was no hair flicking, no defensive posturing, it just bent down and sunk its fangs into the third finger of my right hand. It hung on for a while and I could feel it pushing down with its fangs which made me feel that it was not a dry bite. Jolly painful but I had a friend`s young son with me so I couldn`t say much. And then the blood. It spurted out of my finger onto the table, chair and over a couplr of bra-plast boxes.
> Quite a bit of swelling and the end of my finger is still rock hard. The most amazing thing to me is that the puncture marks are 11mm apart, I thought they would be much closer. Anyway any further symptoms and I will let you know.


 
I'm suprissed no one has asked why you was scooping up an A. genic in your hands to move it..... ??? Have you not read up on this species not being to friendly and not really a handleable species as such ??? 

Not to sound horrible but it was a bit of a dumb mistake to make scooping up the spider :crazy: try a cricket box next time or maybe even a stick to move it gently to it's new home.... Rgds Noel


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

You are absolutely right Noel, I just didn`t think. It was just a case of being busy and reaching into the box, spider on hand, fangs in finger. Good job I have no desire for OBT, pokies or centipedes. I obviously don`t have the attention span of a gnat and should spend more time with my snails.


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

stevemet said:


> Got up this morning and finger ok apart from bit of swelling lower down the finger. *There is definately some tightening round my ring,* thought last night I might have to cut my ring off. But I`m at work so nothing the matter realy. Not much for a photo soelling round the ring not that pronounced, or did you want a picture of the spider?
> Thanks for all your concern Steve


Good to hear things are better today. I read your original post last night and was anxious to read the outcome. 
Also, glad I'm with the majority who caught that brilliant quote. :lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Spider jake said:


> i dont get the joke :blush:


Aw man................its like that bit at the end of the Vicar of Dibley.


----------

